# My first serious edit....



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dayum you look different than your profile pic. that vid took me back to 95! lmao 4:3 aspect ratio + excellent music choice, and old school screen panning. conditions looked good, the place looks fun to ride.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Vimeo doesn't play for android if embedded... the full url is needed:
Www.vimeo.com/200123625

Lol, you get plus points for the soundtrack; made me laugh 
So happy to see that you're enjoying riding again and your back is holding up fine enough that you even tackle sidehits. Awesome comeback! Now we need to get you into some decent terrain with longer runs!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

chuckles achieved


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wolverine in the trees....is that for the chomps moniker. btw like the spacing of your trees and no tree wells...make for a nice cruise in the pines


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

That air was nothing short of epic!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!! Ahhh the things I watch when I should be going to work. What is that yellow tag hanging off your jacket? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Awesome!!!!!! Ahhh the things I watch when I should be going to work. What is that yellow tag hanging off your jacket?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


He carries a whistle LOL


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Oooooooh yeah.............rasta chompers......in da treeeeees............


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome music choice haha

Glad I could join you on a couple of those days. I think that was the best daily streak of fresh I've seen yet.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> That air was nothing short of epic!


:rofl3:
Yup,...!!! That was my very first _"legit"_ air that didn't end with me cratering the landing!! :laugh: And I got it on the GoPro!!! >



snowangel99 said:


> Awesome!!!!!! Ahhh the things I watch when I should be going to work. What is that yellow tag hanging off your jacket?





sabatoa said:


> He carries a whistle LOL


That's my "Poor Man's" version of....
*"I've fallen & I can't get up!!!"* LoL
:laugh: :rofl2: > :embarrased1:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> :rofl3:That's my "Poor Man's" version of....
> *"I've fallen & I can't get up!!!"* LoL
> :laugh: :rofl2: > :embarrased1:


7. When there is an injured skier in the patrol hut, a certain protocol should be observed. One element of the
protocol is:
A. continuing all normal patrol hut activities;
B. leaving the person completely alone until the ambulance arrives;
C. whispering around the patient;
D. allowing the skier to rest quietly.

8. At an accident site you call for help by blowing your whistle three times. You hear an answering patroller
blow two blasts on his whistle. You would:
A. repeat the whistle blasts you gave the first time;
B. give four whistle blasts;
C. give two whistle blasts;
D. know that help is on the way.

9. Four blasts on a whistle means
A. bring a toboggan;
B. bring a backboard;
C. help;
D. repeat.

10. When skiing with a loaded two man toboggan:
A. the front man is responsible for choosing the route and skiing method (e.g. snow plough, falling leaf) ;
B. the front and rear men are equally responsible;
C. they toss a coin;
D. the rear man is responsible.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jae said:


> *dayum you look different than your profile pic.* that vid took me back to 95! lmao 4:3 aspect ratio + excellent music choice, and old school screen panning. conditions looked good, the place looks fun to ride.



:sad: ....That hurt more than I would have thought!! 
 :laugh:

I would have asked if anyone thought that jacket made me look fat? But tbh.... pretty sure it's _Me_ what's making the jacket look bloated!!  :laugh:

I neglected to mention that the first part of that vid was @ Boyne Highlands and the second part in the glade was across the street @ Nubs Knob!

Nubs has sum excellent thinned glade runs. This particular one in the clip was awesome because there's no lift access. You have to hike up a trail to get to the top. 

_NOBODY_ was on it that day! :jumping1: Mine were literally the only footprints on the trail up! It was freakin _AWESOME!_ (...tiring!) . But Awesome! :grin:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> :sad: ....That hurt more than I would have thought!!
> :laugh:
> 
> I would have asked if anyone thought that jacket made me look fat? But tbh.... pretty sure it's _Me_ what's making the jacket look bloated!!  :laugh:
> ...


 Not my intentions. I apologize. Keep posting more vids, I enjoy people having fun riding.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jae said:


> Not my intentions. I apologize. Keep posting more vids, I enjoy people having fun riding.













:rofl3:
....it's all cool! I'm juss messin' whitcha!! :grin:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

​

All I could think was.

You need a board shaped like a rocket ship.

A Dupraz comes to mind, or a Lifer from mig.
That might not be the most appropriate? 
But I dig the pointy docket ships.

You have a few boards chomps, sell em all & get a Dupraz.
The 167 rides as nimble as a 53? Something like that.

And although it doesn't look like it would ride switch well.
It rides backwards better than 90% of the twins out there.

I'm telling dude. You'll love it so much.
It does everything awesome.

You'll wonder why you didn't try one sooner.

Not bad for an ole beat up guy. Haha I didn't say old haha people that live in glass houses lol

TT


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice edit Chomps, there seems to be nobody around that day and you guys have a few inches of snow. Loooove the Mr. bombastic music :laugh2: keep shredding Chomps!!


----------

